# Gourami in trouble!



## ShadowMinx (May 12, 2010)

Hi,

I'm wondering if anyone can help. I have a dwarf Gourami who has been fin nipped. Now we're not sure who is responsible or what to do about it. We read that the fins will grow back but I can't set up a seperate tank for at least 24hrs. Is there anyway of segregating him until I can get the new tank sorted? as the longer he's left the more fin nipped he seems to get. What can I do to aid his recovery?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

You could either take him back to the LFS and explain what has happened then see if they will take him in or put him in a breeders net at the top of the tank for a bit, to see if he recovers (although it takes time for fins to grow back). Another soloution could be to take back the fish that have been nipping his fins as they would probably attempt to nip the fins of other fish in the future.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I would just leave him be if I were you. Setting up a new tank and putting him in it could very well stress him out, which would not help the healing process. Try to figure out who is nipping him, first of all. Buy a breeder net and segregate THAT fish, especially if you're going to try to take him back. 
What all do you have in this tank, fishwise? Maybe we can figure out who is most likely the aggressor here.


----------



## ShadowMinx (May 12, 2010)

Ummm ok. Whats LFS? As for who's responsable I'm not sure whether it's the pentazona barbs or platys


----------



## ShadowMinx (May 12, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> I would just leave him be if I were you. Setting up a new tank and putting him in it could very well stress him out, which would not help the healing process. Try to figure out who is nipping him, first of all. Buy a breeder net and segregate THAT fish, especially if you're going to try to take him back.
> What all do you have in this tank, fishwise? Maybe we can figure out who is most likely the aggressor here.


Ok we have:
5 silver tip tetras
3 Clown Loaches
5 Pentazona Barbs (Definatly not Tigers!)
4 male platys
4 females platys (real mess up when they sold us the fish)
4 female guppies
4 penguin tetras
2 ghost catfish
1 big gold gourami
3 silver dollar fish
1 Bristlenose Pleck
1 Dwarf Gourami
and an un-identified fry


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

How big is the tank? Theres a lot of fish there...and LFS stands for Local Fish Store.
It would be the barbs doing the fin nipping I can assure you.


----------



## ShadowMinx (May 12, 2010)

23 gallons/ 90litres. the amount of fish is based on the advise of the LFS


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh my, thats very overstocked. Especially with the 3 clown loaches. I recommend returning some of the fish back to the fish store, mainly the clown loaches, silver dollars and barbs as they need a bigger tank.


----------



## ShadowMinx (May 12, 2010)

Really??? Now that suprises me coz like I said the LFS Thinks we're ok with what we have.
We have just got another tank, it's only 55litres but hopefully we can even out the numbers.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I could be protozoan parasites can cause fins to looked nipped. Quick Cure Ick and parasite treatment. You can buy it at walmart That might be it?


----------



## ShadowMinx (May 12, 2010)

Hi guys thanks for your help. Unfortunatly while we were out getting a breeding net to segregate him him this morning he died. Thanks for the advise though!


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

It's too many fish for that tank. The LFS just wants to sell you more stuff. That's why although they have great info sometimes you have to take what the say with a grain of salt and do research. 

Try using this fish stocking calc website to see what you have as far as overstocking and aggression. It's not a all might the way it is website but it's a good guideline to go by for a start. http://www.aqadvisor.com/


----------

